# Schwinn  Racer Deluxe



## 2harri (Mar 6, 2013)

This Schwinn Serial # ED33488, seller states the bike is 1959 Racer deluxe three speed.  the condition appears to be outstanding.  I have received suggestions from a few Caber's that this might be a good choice as a rider.  The frame is 23", should fit me.  

How about your thoughs on a good offer price?




Thank You in Advance
John


----------



## how (Mar 6, 2013)

bike is worth 200 bucks at least


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 6, 2013)

*John ( 2harri) Schwinn Racer date*

Hi John,
  Yes, that Schwinn does appear to be in great shape, BUT...
It is definately NOT a 1959, It was definately built in May 1968.
   You can tell by the style, decals & serial # that it is definately 1968, without a doubt.
That being said, the bike is worth about $125.00 to $150.00 max.
    I have seen nice ones go for a bit less than that, but those prices are a fair offer
considering the good condition.....................Wayne


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2013)

You need to be a tall person for that bike. For average ones I get about $100 but that one looks to be super nice so maybe double that? Not really my area of expertise though. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 6, 2013)

That is a 300 dollar bike in Southern California!


----------

